# Small Sea Chest



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Started on this one last week per a request of a soon to be retiring Sailor's wife. 

Built of oak, with accents of sapele. The front abn back are square and the sides are canted inward, top to bottom 5 degrees. I decided to go with rabbet joints since I don't have a small dovetail jig at this time. I have one that cuts 1 inch rabbets but looked to big for this project. 

I taught myself how to make the becket from watching YOUTUBE videos on knot tying, along with a variety of other tutorials. I am very pleased with this first attempt, now I just have to make a second one to match. Very addicting once it started taking shape. 

The top is going to have the recipients name and his job rating symbol carved in it. 

More to follow.....


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*becket pic*

Here's a better picture of the becket......


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice. How big is it? I would never have had patience enough to tie those knots. Love the breadboard ends.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not sure how I didn't see this Al. 
Nice job. Nice knot work.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

The woodwork and the becket both look great! Looks almost like cub scout colors - I might have to give that a try.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Just about wrapped up*

After a few weeks away with work, I'm just about wrapped up with this little project. I got the lid back from a friend today with the fancy carving in the top (name protected in case he sees it on here). I also finished up the beckets and got them mounted. I am very pleased with how those turned out for this being my first attempt at making them. 

I just need to let the stain dry and get a few coats of clear on it to get finished up. I'll post some finished pics of better quality in a few days.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Finished up*

Here's the finished product, again simple design highlighted with some fancy rope handles.....


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

Bravo Zulu Al. That is a heck of a gift. He will love it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Is the prop or screw still the insignia for Machinist Mate?
Tom


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

TomC said:


> Is the prop or screw still the insignia for Machinist Mate?
> Tom


 
Correct, for an aviation guy it's a prop but I think the "ship" guys refer to as a screw. I still refer to an aircraft carrier as a boat so I'm sure I would get called out in a group of black shoes for sure.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Correct, for an aviation guy it's a prop but I think the "ship" guys refer to as a screw. I still refer to an aircraft carrier as a boat so I'm sure I would get called out in a group of black shoes for sure.


Coast Guard has boats, the Navy has ships!
Tom


----------



## kendub (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice work...


----------

